# Ooths hatched late last month.



## sk8erkho (Dec 24, 2006)

Cheers!

My last ooth hatched late last month. I have no idea what to look for as far as molting is concerned. I noticed now the first batch are approximately 1/2 inch long now compared to the new ones from middle early this month. How do I know when they are molting. I still removed the larger mantids from the tank where the new and smaller ones run free.

So, what to do? :?


----------



## Rick (Dec 24, 2006)

Well if they're growing then they are molting. Also you will see the little skins laying around. If you don't seem them molting its not a big deal since you know they are growing.


----------



## sk8erkho (Dec 25, 2006)

Cool!! Yes. They are definately getting larger so I began to separate them from the new lil dudes.


----------

